# Tony La Russa



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have always liked him. Everyone has problems now and then but glad to see one of his good qualities is with pets. Bobby Cox from the Braves is a big animal activists also.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My son's GF knows how much I'm into rescue. She purchased me a beautiful tree ornament from his group...I have a small tree I keep up year round. It's now sitting on top of that tree!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Any athlete that takes care of animals is ok in my book.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He's into rescue BIG TIME!!! And as serious about it as anybody I know. Good Group he has.


----------

